# Automatische Wassernachfüllung ?



## fiseloer (1. März 2016)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

da mein neuer Trommelfilter demnächst in Betrieb geht, mache ich mir Gedanken über den Ausgleich des, durch die Spülvorgänge des Trommlers, fehlenden Wassers.

Wie kann man das vernünftig automatisieren?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## ThorstenC (1. März 2016)

Womit willst Du denn den TF Steuern??
Bei Verwendung einer SPS Logo oder ähnlichem ist die Teichwassernachfüllung kein Problem

Ein oder zwei Sensoren.....je nach Belieben.
Es gibt da mehrere Schaltungsvarianten....
Zuletzt ein 24V Ventil und fertig.

Ein mechanisches Schwimmerventil von der Toilettenspülung geht auch...

Ich habe meine Steuerung Heute gerade fertig programmiert......auch mit Wassernachfüllung.
Da kann man sich nett mit der Logo auseinandersetzen.....

Aktaulisier ich Heute Abend in meinem Logo T röt hier.


----------



## fiseloer (1. März 2016)

Hi Thorsten,

der TF hat eine eigene Steuerung an Board, damit kann er Spülpumpe und Teichpumpe steuern. Mehr geht da nicht. (PP35)
Ich suche was, dass den Wasserhahn bei einem bestimmten Wasserstand im Teich öffnet und bei "Voll" wieder schließt.


----------



## ThorstenC (1. März 2016)

PP35 hört sich interessant an...Bilder und Erfahrungsberichte wären im geeigneten Tröt toll.
Ich habe bisher von einem Forianer aus einem Nachbarforum positives gehört- und der ist selber Kunststoffschlosser.....

Die neuen PP35 haben wohl jetzt Klappschaler an Stelle der 3 Stäbe....
-------------------------------
zurück zur Wassernachfüllung- entweder mechanisch- Schwimmerventil oder elektrisch über ein Steuerung z.B:.

Und da gibt es immer die Variante mit einem Sensor ( NAchfüllung an, bis Höchststand erreicht ist) oder die Variante mit 2 Sensoren zur Erfassung min und max...

Beides geht.

Theoretisch geht auch ein Wasserpegelschalter WPS 1000 mit Magnetventil dahinter.....da muss man sich ggf. Gedanken über einen Trafo und 24V Ventil machen...

Bei allen Elektrospielereien am Teich: Es gibt dafür Fachleute, die zuindest einen FI installieren und auch an die Erdung des Teichwasers denken können...


----------



## koiteich1 (1. März 2016)

Hi Klaus
Vor dem Problem stehe ich ja auch bald und habe mich mal umgeschaut.

Werde es bei mir über einen Gardena Bewässerungscomputer laufen lassen
Einfach jeden Tag 1 Std programieren.
zb. so ein teil:
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## fiseloer (1. März 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> PP35 hört sich interessant an...Bilder und Erfahrungsberichte wären im geeigneten Tröt toll.



Kommt auf jeden Fall, erste Bilder findest Du hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vorankündigung-neuer-filter.45535/



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Theoretisch geht auch ein Wasserpegelschalter WPS 1000 mit Magnetventil dahinter.....da muss man sich ggf. Gedanken über einen Trafo und 24V Ventil machen...
> 
> Bei allen Elektrospielereien am Teich: Es gibt dafür Fachleute, die zuindest einen FI installieren und auch an die Erdung des Teichwasers denken können...



Dann würde ich eher den WPS 4000 nehmen und um den Rest kümmert sich mein Nachbar (Elektromeister mit Teicherfahrung)


----------



## fiseloer (1. März 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Hi Klaus
> Vor dem Problem stehe ich ja auch bald und habe mich mal umgeschaut.
> 
> Werde es bei mir über einen Gardena Bewässerungscomputer laufen lassen
> ...




Geht auch, wäre mir aber zu ungenau.


----------



## koiteich1 (1. März 2016)

Ja da gebe ich dir recht genau ist das nicht.
Aber da ich eh ein Überlauf am Teich habe macht das nichts.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. März 2016)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Wie kann man das vernünftig automatisieren?


Egal was du macht. Du musst einen freien Auslauf machen. Auf jeden Fall wenn du an das Trinkwassernetz gehst.

Es kann und darf auf keinen Fall möglich sein das Wasser aus dem Teich in das Leitungsnetz gesaugt wird. Auch wenn normalerweise immer ein Druck auf den Trinkwasserleitungen ist, kann es auch mal zum Beispiel bei einem Rohrbruch weit weg von dir einen Unterdruck in der Leitung geben. Wenn dann deine automatische Steuerung auf macht und Teichwasser in die Leitung strömt kann es richtig teuer werden.


----------



## PeterW (3. März 2016)

Hi,

ich habe genau den von Armin vorgeschlagenen Gardenaautomat seit 1 Jahr in Betrieb.
Das hat man nach kurzer Zeit raus was in etwa fehlt und dann füllt man entsprechend nach,
ich habe da 2 Zeiten drin morgens und abends, ist kostengünstig und ohne großartige Steuerung oder dergleichen zu realisieren.
Bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## 4711LIMA (3. März 2016)

Hallo Klaus, ich würde auf jedenfall den gekauften Bewässerungscomputer verwenden, egal ob das Gardena oder ein anderer Hersteller ist. Da kannst Du Dich dann im Gegensatz zum selbstgebauten System auf erprobte Technik verlassen. Stell Dir vor, Du bist 2 Wochen auf Urlaub und die Bewässerungstechnik beginnt wie üblich für ein paar Minuten zum Nachfüllen und bleibt aber dann _*Hängen*_, dann hast Du 2 Wochen _*Fluten*_, das wirst Du nicht wollen - also besser gekauft!


----------



## ThorstenC (3. März 2016)

Vorsichtige.....können ja auch auch hinter dem Magnetventil der elektronischen Steuerung auch noch ein mech. Schwimmerventil setzen.
Gürtel und Hosenträger.

Dem Wasserversorger ist es egal, wohin das Wasser im Urlaub  fließt- die wollen das liebe Geld haben.


----------



## tosa (3. März 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Vorsichtige.....können ja auch auch hinter dem Magnetventil der elektronischen Steuerung auch noch ein mech. Schwimmerventil setzen.


macht aber auch sinn, weil die vorfilter nach Möglichkeit einen gleichbleibenden Wasserstand mögen.


----------



## fiseloer (3. März 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Egal was du macht. Du musst einen freien Auslauf machen. Auf jeden Fall wenn du an das Trinkwassernetz gehst.
> 
> Es kann und darf auf keinen Fall möglich sein das Wasser aus dem Teich in das Leitungsnetz gesaugt wird. Auch wenn normalerweise immer ein Druck auf den Trinkwasserleitungen ist, kann es auch mal zum Beispiel bei einem Rohrbruch weit weg von dir einen Unterdruck in der Leitung geben. Wenn dann deine automatische Steuerung auf macht und Teichwasser in die Leitung strömt kann es richtig teuer werden.



Hallo Totto,

danke für den Hinweis, das wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Tottoabs (3. März 2016)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Hallo Totto,
> 
> danke für den Hinweis, das wusste ich nicht.


Bitte, noch mal für alle. Wenn jemand ein automatisches Einspeisung oder ähnliches baut. Beim Spülkasten könnte maximal ein paar Tropfen in die Leitung zurück gesaugt werden. Bei einem Teich kann es durch Regen oder ähnlichem zu ganz anderen Mengen kommen. Wenn ein Rohrbruch irgendwo im Leitungsnetz entsteht und das Wasser dort aus der Leitung strömt kann von wegen kommunizierenden Röhren zu einem ansaugen des Bakterien belastetem Teichwasser kommen. 

Das darf nicht sein. Das darf nie passieren.

Wenn die Bakterien erst mal im Trinkwasserleitungsnetz sind, setzen die sich irgendwo fest. Verbreiten sich im ganzen Netz. Können Menschen krank machen. Einfach so ausgespült werden die bei einer normalen Wasserentnahme nicht mehr. Unser Trinkwasser ist das sauberste Lebensmittel was wir haben. Wenn mir jetzt einer mit Nitrat im Trinkwasser kommt.....das sind Spurenelemente gegen über dem was im normalen Gemüse sein darf. 

Fakt ist das die Qualität des Trinkwassers an verschiedenen Zapfstellen immer wieder geprüft wird. Wenn da etwas im Wasser fest gestellt wird. Dann die Belastung an den Hydranten bis zu euch zurück gemessen werden kann. Möglicherweise brauchst du dir dann keinen Kopf mehr über Haus, Teich  und Hof machen. Das kann so teuer werden ein Leitungsnetz zu reinigen, dann hat die halbe Stadt Bauchschmertzen ...  spätestens wenn raus kommt und will Schadensersatz. Hoffe das kein Kleinkind erkrankt......

Also auch am Trinkwasserleitungnetz darf man nix einfach so basteln, wenn man nicht weiß was man macht. 

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## koiteich1 (4. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> macht aber auch sinn, weil die vorfilter nach Möglichkeit einen gleichbleibenden Wasserstand mögen.



Wenn man einen Überlauf am Teich hat bleibt der Wasserstand eh konstant.


----------



## trampelkraut (4. März 2016)

Wenn man es ganz genau nach DVGW nimmt reicht auch der freie Auslauf nicht aus. Nach den neuesten Vorschriften müsste auch noch ein Rohrtrenner eingebaut sein.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. März 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> DVGW nimmt reicht auch der freie Auslauf nicht aus


Stimmt.
DVGW, solche Fremdworte wollte ich jetzt eigentlich nicht in den Umlauf bringen.


----------



## trampelkraut (4. März 2016)

Die Sicherung des Trinkwassers vor Verunreinigung ist eine gute und wichtige Sache. Aber leider wird bei uns in Deutschland wenn es um Verordnungen geht alles  auch maßlos übertrieben.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. März 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Aber leider wird bei uns in Deutschland wenn es um Verordnungen geht alles auch maßlos übertrieben.


Wem sagst du das. Schlage mich Grade mit einer anstehenden Zertifizierung W1 herum. Ups, bevor wir den Beitrag zerquatschen, sollten wir des ggf. als private Unterhaltung weiter führen.


----------



## fiseloer (4. März 2016)

Wer oder was ist DVGW ?


----------



## trampelkraut (4. März 2016)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist DVGW ?



Deutscher Verein des Gas- und Wasserfaches

Der Verein erarbeitet die jeweiligen Vorschriften, die später in DIN oder EN Normen aufgenommen werden.


----------



## fiseloer (4. März 2016)

Danke


----------

